# Sunk SCB



## noskunks (Jul 27, 2006)

Anyone know the story here? Plugs maybe? Read on corpusfishing they came in, docked and the boat sank but they didn't have the full story so not too sure.


----------



## Ratred20 (Apr 11, 2007)

*Not for sure!*

...but it looks like the croaker bucket turned over


----------



## dang_ol (Jul 14, 2008)

that sucks.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

Happened Saturday in front of Laguna Reef. We were sitting out on the deck eating when they came in. Didn't notice it sinking until the waitresses started asking around about who owned an SCB. I walked over and checked it out but by then it was already sitting on bottom. I'm guessing they forgot the plugs or one fell out.


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

Dang, talk about money down the drain


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

That really sucks!


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Man that is an awful feeling.

I left the plug out of my Haynie once fishing the surf. Fished all day and didnt notice till i put it back on the trailer.


----------



## laguna red (Apr 23, 2008)

Plugs didn't fall out they might have forgot them !!! They screw in from back ,seatow put bags underneath and got it lifted found five of the six plugs unscrewed!! Who knows heard the owner loaned it to a friend!!!!!!


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

laguna red said:


> Plugs didn't fall out they might have forgot them !!! They screw in from back ,seatow put bags underneath and got it lifted found five of the six plugs unscrewed!! Who knows heard the owner loaned it to a friend!!!!!!


well he screwed one in :headknock, sucks for all involved but shouldn't be to much to get it back up and running. I count to 6 every time I screw mine in.


----------



## noskunks (Jul 27, 2006)

Could happen to anyone I guess. I screw mine in till my fingers hurt...then give it another 1/4 turn! I also do it in the driveway when in am loading up instead of at the ramp where things can be a little hectic.


----------



## TexasFlatsFisher (May 7, 2010)

This could be a dumb question, but do Stingrays really have 6 plugs?? I mean my boat has 5 but only 2 of those are for the sub-deck (others are 2 livewell and 1 storage). Also, I thought they filled every nook and cranny with closed cell foam? 

Regardless, that is a gut wrenching sight to see. Never good to see a nice vessel like that go under. Hopefully repairs will be minimal.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

That sucks.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

So much for floatation


----------



## lwgbully (Jan 23, 2009)

Who needs flotation... I heard these boats can jump on plane when sitting on bottom..


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

1 in each sponson, 2 in bilge, 2 for back storage compartments is what's in mine.


----------



## Gerald S (Jul 2, 2009)

The GLO response guy told me the guy had a medical emergency and just docked it to go to dr. Said he forgot the plugs. Happens! Here is a daytime pic.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

gerald s said:


> the glo response guy told me the guy had a medical emergency and just docked it to go to dr. Said he forgot the plugs. Happens! Here is a daytime pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so did he just launch it or was he out fishing and never had the plugs in and just didn't snap to it


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

I thought that was their new low profile boat.


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

So that's what will happen with a 600 Pro XS hanging off the back...


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Hope the dude is ok.. The boat will live, and run just as fast after a good cleanup.

It always helps to know the "rest of the story"


----------



## noskunks (Jul 27, 2006)

boltmaster said:


> so did he just launch it or was he out fishing and never had the plugs in and just didn't snap to it


My question too. Everything I heard sounds like he was out fishing. How did the boat not sink out there with plugs out?


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I would think these go fast boats should have flotation in them, if you hit something and crack the hull, from what I see there, that rig will go all the way to the bottom.

Hope the guy is ok.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

on a side note.... bluff marina needs to invest in a grass vaccuum!


----------



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

They do not put foam they have separate compartments like the titanic did, before it sank. If i had a medical emergency like for my wife are kid i could care less about my boat at that time. Hope everything is o.k for him.


----------



## flounder daddy (Mar 22, 2012)

Kyle 1974 said:


> on a side note.... bluff marina needs to invest in a grass vaccuum!


Any marina on the west side of the laguna does. SE wind all year


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

flounder daddy said:


> Any marina on the west side of the laguna does. SE wind all year


business opportunity! haha


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

bigfishtx said:


> I would think these go fast boats should have flotation in them, if you hit something and crack the hull, from what I see there, that rig will go all the way to the bottom.
> 
> Hope the guy is ok.


It is obviously in too deep of water if it can sink.

I also don't get why with modern technology a boat can sink because of a plug.


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

gettinspooled said:


> It is obviously in too deep of water if it can sink.
> 
> I also don't get why with modern technology a boat can sink because of a plug.


What's a plug?


----------



## cominahead (Sep 15, 2011)

on the last sunk scb post someone said they wont go down even without plugs.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

cominahead said:


> on the last sunk scb post someone said they wont go down even without plugs.


What is the size requirements for upright flotation now? Does anyone know?


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

I always found it a bit unnerving that my Shallow Sport doesn't have a bilge pump. Never ran around without plugs to test the results!


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm not sure what it would do, but my guess is if was in deep enough water it would turtle over and float like most every boat I've ever seen. Go to sea tows facebook page and you'll see numerous brands floating with the hull to the sky including a couple of whalers one of which is from this past weekend. Had a buddy that's had two roll over on him and after his last Pathfinder did it at the poc jetties he swore his next one was going to have handles mounted on the bottom


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Im Headed South said:


> I'm not sure what it would do, but my guess is if was in deep enough water it would turtle over and float like most every boat I've ever seen. Go to sea tows facebook page and you'll see numerous brands floating with the hull to the sky including a couple of whalers one of which is from this past weekend. Had a buddy that's had two roll over on him and after his last Pathfinder did it at the poc jetties he swore his next one was going to have handles mounted on the bottom


Please put your buddies full name and picture as well as full description and picture of his current boat so can make sure and not accidentally go out with him. and if he changes to a new boat you have to post a public service announcement and repeat the process over to keep us all safe....after three boat rollovers you cant keep blaming the boat....

Never rolled over myself knock on wood.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Guy left the plugs out and also had a medical emergency? That is a bad day on the water! Probably worse than a day at work...


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

sgrem said:


> Please put your buddies full name and picture as well as full description and picture of his current boat so can make sure and not accidentally go out with him. and if he changes to a new boat you have to post a public service announcement and repeat the process over to keep us all safe....after three boat rollovers you cant keep blaming the boat....
> 
> Never rolled over myself knock on wood.


It's only been two and the second was about 8 or 10 years ago so he has a good streak going  , second one they were caught out on the beach front when a late season front hit a couple hours earlier than the forecast called for, they took several waves over the bow while coming through the jetty's and boat rolled from the amount of water in it. Only takes 1 or 2 to to upset things enough that you can't keep them from coming in and it can happen in a instant. The dang near brand new 24' Pathfinder TE was pretty much destroyed once it started to beat against the rocks, everyone lived but received some major road rash trying climb up onto the jetty.


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

Im Headed South said:


> Go to sea tows facebook page and you'll see numerous brands floating with the hull to the sky including a couple of whalers one of which is from this past weekend.


Well, I looked at Sea Tows Facebook and their website and couldn't find any pics of upside down hulls....maybe you have a link.

I never use plugs in my 18 Outrage and don't need them to stay afloat. It is a true self bailing hull and one less thing to worry about. Not saying it can't be flipped though.

Any word on the guy's emergency?


----------



## B2 (Jun 11, 2004)

Advice from a guy who has had his boat sink:

Always use new plugs. Don't use the old ones because they can allow water in the middle if they rot out or the action to tighten them strips out, slowly allowing water in overnight while your boat is in the slip and then on Saturday at 0600 you find a pleasant surprise as you arrive at the dock.....


----------



## WADER13 (Jul 20, 2008)

lwgbully said:


> Who needs flotation... I heard these boats can jump on plane when sitting on bottom..


I know from experience they will jump up while sitting on bottom. Sucks for a prop but they can do it. BUT....not sitting on bottom AND full of water.

The boat should be fine after a clean up.
Sure hope the guy is ok. Had to be serious to leave it like that.


----------



## SKIPJACKSLAYER (Nov 19, 2013)

Hey the outboard looks above water


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

spuds said:


> Well, I looked at Sea Tows Facebook and their website and couldn't find any pics of upside down hulls....maybe you have a link.
> 
> I never use plugs in my 18 Outrage and don't need them to stay afloat. It is a true self bailing hull and one less thing to worry about. Not saying it can't be flipped though.
> 
> Any word on the guy's emergency?


https://m.facebook.com/seatowgalvestonclearlake?_rdr


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

well at least the block stayed up. bad deal there. the boat will live. hope the emergency worked out.


----------



## juan valdez (Jun 21, 2014)

May be a dumb question but does anyone use a check list?
I never do but being in aviation where everything is off check lists or manuals kinda makes me wonder

When I had my jet ski I never left plugs out thankfully. But I always put plugs in at house, checked at ramp and checked once in water


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

sgrem said:


> Please put your buddies full name and picture as well as full description and picture of his current boat so can make sure and not accidentally go out with him. and if he changes to a new boat you have to post a public service announcement and repeat the process over to keep us all safe....after three boat rollovers you cant keep blaming the boat....
> 
> Never rolled over myself knock on wood.


Im with this guy!


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

after he forgot the plugs and sunk an $70k boat he had a heart attack, that was the medical emergency.

hope everything turned out well and it was nothing serious.


----------



## Winters97gt (Jun 20, 2013)

Feck the boat. 

Hope the man is ok.


----------



## B2 (Jun 11, 2004)

Engine looks like it went under water, those are dive bags in the back holding it up. I bet that engine is toast.

Trivia: how many 50# dive bags does it take to get a 22' Stoner off the bottom?


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

Winters97gt said:


> Feck the boat.
> 
> Hope the man is ok.


agree life is way more important then a boat.

Folks need to worry less about how someone screwed up and more about people. . . . .


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Winters97gt said:


> Feck the boat.
> 
> Hope the man is ok.


Exactly. From the picture of it "sunk" the block looks like it stayed above the water line barely so should be fine. Insurance will take care of it regardless minus the 500 deductible. A mans life is worth more than the engine and insurance can't bring you back to life lol.


----------

